# Job applications - SPAM out of control



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

For first time in 37 years I'm unemployed. Searching the internet for possible employment has now caused an abundance of SPAM emails re: positions. I'm even getting emails from myself???? How in the world do I stop this?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You cant......... Your address is out there. 

What you can do is create yourself a couple of new address. Use google gmail.
Then use those for future job searches. I have maybe 10 email address I use for 
throw away, time limited stuff. I have one I only use for software registration, Another one for forums, Another one for some web services.

My mail email account is only used for well trusted people and places.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

a little late now - tough lesson to learn. I do have another address, but had no idea that job seeking would cause such a mess. Thanks for reply


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You use an email address specifically set aside for stuff like this. Seriously.


----------

